# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Groot Rotterdams onderzoek naar darmkanker - Volkskrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Groot Rotterdams onderzoek naar darmkanker*
*Volkskrant -** 18 minuten geleden*
ROTTERDAM - Het academisch ziekenhuis Erasmus MC in Rotterdam begint in november met een groot onderzoek naar darmkanker. Het ziekenhuis gaat 15 duizend mensen van 50 tot en met 74 jaar in de regio Rijnmond benaderen om aan het onderzoek mee te werken. *...* 
Erasmus begint groot onderzoek naar darmkanker Telegraaf
Proefbevolkingsonderzoek darmkanker in Rotterdam Trouw
Artsennet - Nu.nl*alle 10 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

